# Pink skin at front leg joints



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi. Our 5 month old has a small patch of pink skin on each of the leg joints up by his chest. We're wondering if this is normal or something that we should address. We have never seen him biting it or licking it.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Not sure but our 2 have some very thin spots of fur On their hind legs from running through the woods. Also they have been into digging chipmunks up lately and have worn all the fur by their nose /muzzle off. Looks like it would be painful but not enough to stop digging.


----------



## karenVox (Jul 10, 2018)

When Sophie went to 3 weeks of off leash training I noticed thinning of her coat and exposed skin around her neck where her collar sits. I chalked it up to friction. It resolved and the hair grew back. Not sure if you are seeing the same thinning on your guy. Maybe see what vet says?


----------



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

I think we figured out the problem. We've been putting a coat on him in the frigid weather we get in Wisconsin and we now see that it does sometimes rub down there. Thanks for your input on this issue


----------

